# down and down we go



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

well, it's official..
I'd like to thank Slimdiesel for gently dropkicking me down the slope.
My brother and I recently made our first purchase. Nothing krzy, just something small to test the waters. The package arrived today, and looks pretty authentic to me (i've had experience with zubans).
I would like to officially thank Slim for ruining my future, as it will now be spent mostly on this.
Can't wait for them to 'rest', so I can try one out. 
mmmm, nothing like the first, yea?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

sirxlaughs said:


> Can't wait for them to 'rest', so I try one out.
> mmmm, nothing like the first, yea?


You betcha.
Nice purchase.


----------



## jr-_p (Nov 25, 2005)

There goes my xmas money :hn


----------



## fitter4570 (Nov 12, 2005)

Time for a Swiss Bank Account!!!


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice first purchase  

However, it's all down hill now


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yup ! Another one ruined by Slim !

Congrats on your first purchase.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

The Twinkie told me to do it. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Not a bad choice to start your descension down the slope. Now if that damn Twinkie would tell me to order some I'd be set.


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice way to pop the cherry:w Enjoy those


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

SlimDiesel said:


> The Twinkie told me to do it. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Not a bad choice to start your descension down the slope. Now if that damn Twinkie would tell me to order some I'd be set.


Which twinkie? The oompa or my g/f? :r


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SlimDiesel said:


> The Twinkie told me to do it. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Not a bad choice to start your descension down the slope. Now if that damn Twinkie would tell me to order some I'd be set.


This is your Twinkie speaking. You must buy a Cabinet of Party Shorts and no that is not a box of cheap Hawian Shorts for a party but a Cab of Partagas Shorts.... press the send button now.... what are you waiting for, you know you want to!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

SlimDiesel said:


> The Twinkie told me to do it. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Not a bad choice to start your descension down the slope. Now if that damn Twinkie would tell me to order some I'd be set.


Wait Wait Wait..... Are you telling me that Slim actually pushed someone down the slope? No seriously.... this isn't a joke? Slim Diesel? Devin?

I've got to write this down in my dream journal cause I must be on crack! The infamous Moocher Slim aka... D.Mack! No F'N Way!

Now I've seen everything!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

sirxlaughs said:


> The package arrived today, and looks pretty authentic to me (i've had experience with zubans).


Zubans? Never had a Zuban Before.Taste anything like a *Cuban*? :r . Enjoy em fellas!!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

sirxlaughs said:


> well, it's official..
> I'd like to thank Slimdiesel for gently dropkicking me down the slope.
> My brother and I recently made our first purchase. Nothing krzy, just something small to test the waters. The package arrived today, and looks pretty authentic to me (i've had experience with zubans).
> I would like to officially thank Slim for ruining my future, as it will now be spent mostly on this.
> ...


Yeah,

A 15 pack of PSD4's is what slid me down the slope. I will eternally hate Ron forever for his part in this.

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah,
> 
> A 15 pack of PSD4's is what slid me down the slope. I will eternally hate Ron forever for his part in this.
> 
> ATL


Wait, I only told you to "*LOOK* at This" No one told you to get them  !!!!!!

Ron


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Wait Wait Wait..... Are you telling me that Slim actually pushed someone down the slope? No seriously.... this isn't a joke? Slim Diesel? Devin?
> 
> I've got to write this down in my dream journal cause I must be on crack! The infamous Moocher Slim aka... D.Mack! No F'N Way!
> 
> Now I've seen everything!


Why do you think he's been pushing so many of us in the chat room down the slope. The man wants FREEBIES for the push, dirty bastage....:r


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I just re-read this thread and realized I was referred to as "the twinkie"... how great is THAT?! :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

illuminatus said:


> I just re-read this thread and realized I was referred to as "the twinkie"... how great is THAT?! :r


That was actually Slim referring to his underage "boyfriend" Paulo :r

It's apparently their little nickname for each other... awww... how cute


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> That was actually Slim referring to his underage "boyfriend" Paulo :r
> 
> It's apparently their little nickname for each other... awww... how cute


LMFAO... poor slim's not even around to defend himself! :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> LMFAO... poor slim's not even around to defend himself! :r


Heck, when he is around there is so few of us here, he can run amok. Honestly, to be 21 again, and to be able to hang out at 3:00am (his time)......well, I'm here, but that's because of my working hours, HONEST!!!!!


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

You people should be ashamed for dragging my 'good' name threw the mud while I'm not here. The drunken mooch doesn't get any respect does he.

Oompa, yes you are a twinkie.

DownUnder, you need LiteHedded here to show you real Party Shorts. Don't worry I did order those sweet Hawaiian shorts I've been eying.

XXX, you sick demented freak, LEAVE PAULO OUTTA THIS DAMMIT!!!

Slim is not amused. Remember, revenge like calamari is a dish best served cold. Mwuhahaha.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

When is Calamari ever served cold???? Seriously, I think you need to put down the pain meds... leave that drunk hooker alone and go get some sleep you Belfour sniffing maniac :r


XXX

PS- Paulo is such a queen!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SlimDiesel said:


> You people should be ashamed for dragging my 'good' name threw the mud while I'm not here. The drunken mooch doesn't get any respect does he.
> 
> Oompa, yes you are a twinkie.
> 
> ...


Oh, that should be a fashion satement. Yeah and when is Calamari served cold, prawns are much better cold.... but calamari


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

SlimDiesel said:


> You people should be ashamed for dragging my 'good' name threw the mud while I'm not here. The drunken mooch doesn't get any respect does he.
> 
> Oompa, yes you are a twinkie.
> 
> ...


Oh crap, I didn't realize when he kept calling me Paulo in the chat rooms and PMs it meant something, I thought he kept forgetting my name....Help me!!!!:r


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> Oh crap, I didn't realize when he kept calling me Paulo in the chat rooms and PMs it meant something, I thought he kept forgetting my name....Help me!!!!:r


LMFAO.. you're stuck now... The only consolation is that now you get to mooch some free smokes off the moocher!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> LMFAO.. you're stuck now... The only consolation is that now you get to mooch some free smokes off the moocher!


You wouldn't believe what he asked me to do for some free sticks. I guess they weren't really free, more like earned. But that will hardly cover the water bill, after I sat in the shower for 2 hrs, in the fetal position. help me, mommy!!!
If there was a crying smiley it would be here!!!!


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> When is Calamari ever served cold???? Seriously, I think you need to put down the pain meds... *leave that drunk hooker alone* and go get some sleep you Belfour sniffing maniac :r
> 
> XXX
> 
> PS- Paulo is such a queen!


I'm just trying to help support our Oompa Loompa's cigar habit.

How dare you pick on my loyal subjects! We shall smote you with an endless supply of Cremosa's for your insubordination.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

SlimDiesel said:


> I'm just trying to help support our Oompa Loompa's cigar habit.
> 
> How dare you pick on my loyal subjects! We shall smote you with an endless supply of Cremosa's for your insubordination.


oh sh!t! Cremosa bombs!! I'm gonna hide from that one! Incidentally, Slim, I had my first cuban tonight.. bout creamed myself, it was amazing!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Another one bites the dust! The D4 was my first stick and threw me head first down the slippery slope. If I could get back all that I have lost to the dark side!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

SlimDiesel said:


> I'm just trying to help support our Oompa Loompa's cigar habit.
> 
> How dare you pick on my loyal subjects! We shall smote you with an endless supply of Cremosa's for your insubordination.


I think you've seen how I roll Slim 
It'd be wise not to awaken the wrath of the X Man.... you've been warned!

XXX


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I had my first cuban tonight.. bout creamed myself, it was amazing!


And the celebratory/inaugural stick was ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW never had those in the cardboard packs before! Looks cool! I think I'll have to order some just because the packaging is different than the box!!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> And the celebratory/inaugural stick was ? ? ? ? ? ?


The Cohiba Siglo VI.. Check out this thread, if you haven't already


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> The Cohiba Siglo VI.. Check out this thread, if you haven't already


One of the drawbacks of forum communication. 
Right after posting here asking you what cigar it was, I read the thread you mentioned.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> One of the drawbacks of forum communication.
> Right after posting here asking you what cigar it was, I read the thread you mentioned.


Oh well, it happens... It was quite an experience, I've found my new favorite stick... too bad I won't be able to stock the humi with em... :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> oh sh!t! Cremosa bombs!! I'm gonna hide from that one! Incidentally, Slim, I had my first cuban tonight.. bout creamed myself, it was amazing!


We all know Twinkies have lots of cream filling....:r


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> We all know Twinkies have lots of cream filling....:r


I just spit water all over my laptop, thanks icehog :r!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I just spit water all over my laptop, thanks icehog :r!


Water...right, I bet it was water!!!!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> Water...right, I bet it was water!!!!


water's all I drink! you betcha!


----------

